# stolen bike



## jacob9795 (Feb 6, 2020)

Stolen ROADMASTER LUXURY LINER TANK BIKE balloon tire bicycle STOLEN...
					

** STOLEN BIKE ALERT ** REWARD OFFERED FOR THE RETURN OF THIS BIKE .THIS BIKE WAS STOLEN FROM 35TH...



					orangecounty.craigslist.org


----------



## vincev (Feb 9, 2020)

This person is going to pay $1800 reward for a repop ??? Somebody sell him your $300 repop !!


----------



## JimScott (Feb 9, 2020)

Look at it another way.., sure it may be a $300 repop, but its THEIR $300 repop and they've been victimized in the worst way; bicycle theft. 

It could have sentemental value, it could be serial number #00001, could be their first balloon bike as a newbie collector as their first love... who knows? 
We gotta support crime victims and respect their loss and hurt.

Just sayin...


----------



## jacob9795 (Feb 9, 2020)

This one’s 650 buy it now in Hollywood








						1953(1998) Limited Production Roadmaster Luxury Line   | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 1953(1998) Limited Production Roadmaster Luxury Line  at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					rover.ebay.com


----------



## tanksalot (Feb 14, 2020)

Twenty Years ago I had a $100 bike stolen from my house. The bike was one of a kind but didn't have real value because it was home made. I had a antique / bike shop at the time on a main road So I put a big photo of the bike and a $500 reward sign in the window .The sign stayed in the window for almost a year. For the return of the bike and the identity of the thief. ( had a pretty good idea of who grabbed the bike.) Really didn't care about getting the bike back as much as I wanted the thief caught . Never saw the bike again and bet the thief never rode it once the word of the reward got out. I still have a photo of the bike &  keep a eye out for it. Please note : In the event the bike turns up the reward has expired !
 I will gladly take my bike back if I see it though .  lol .
Sometimes its not the value of the bike its the principal of the act of it being stolen that dictates the amount of a reward.


----------

